# Rota area



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Can a more mature(old) bachelor live on usd1800.00 p/m? Light drinker, smoker and gambler. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim42 said:


> Can a more mature(old) bachelor live on usd1800.00 p/m? Light drinker, smoker and gambler. Thanks


just under 1,300€ at today's rate - it depends where really - ah I see you have put where......

doable, though -it's roughly twice the Spanish old age pension


look at the _cost of living sticky_ at the top of the page , and on the _useful links sticky_ you'll find links to national rental agencies where you cansee what sort of rent you'll need to pay


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

jim42 said:


> Can a more mature(old) bachelor live on usd1800.00 p/m? Light drinker, smoker and gambler. Thanks


That depends how much of the $1800 you spend gambling doesn't it? My partner and I live on less than €1500 a month. We go out at the very least once a week for lunch and every Friday night to the local bar for drinks and a meal. We have a car and an expensive motorcycle and I'm a smoker. 

Until last year, we were living reasonably well on 1100€ per month but since our private pensions started, we've been able to splash out and raise our monthly budget to 1500€ :clap2:


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Rota*



pladecalvo said:


> That depends how much of the $1800 you spend gambling doesn't it? My partner and I live on less than €1500 a month. We go out at the very least once a week for lunch and every Friday night to the local bar for drinks and a meal. We have a car and an expensive motorcycle and I'm a smoker.
> 
> Until last year, we were living reasonably well on 1100€ per month but since our private pensions started, we've been able to splash out and raise our monthly budget to 1500€ :clap2:


Is that about USD2200?


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

jim42 said:


> Is that about USD2200?


I should have said, light drinker, light smoker and light gambler...


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

jim42 said:


> Is that about USD2200?


€1500 is around 2100USD


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

jim42 said:


> I should have said, light drinker, light smoker and light gambler...


It really depends on so many other things that you haven't mentioned Jim. For example, would you need to pay a mortgage on a property or rent somewhere to live? Will you need to spend money on Health cover? Do you intend having holidays every year ....etc. Really depends how you intend to live. The odd meal out, the occasional night out, 20 cigs a day, an occasional beer at lunch time, no mortgage, no rent, no holidays, no vehicle finance....yeah, €1500 a month will just cover it but you sure won't be going down the pub every night.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

pladecalvo said:


> It really depends on so many other things that you haven't mentioned Jim. For example, would you need to pay a mortgage on a property or rent somewhere to live? Will you need to spend money on Health cover? Do you intend having holidays every year ....etc. Really depends how you intend to live. The odd meal out, the occasional night out, 20 cigs a day, an occasional beer at lunch time, no mortgage, no rent, no holidays, no vehicle finance....yeah, €1500 a month will just cover it but you sure won't be going down the pub every night.


Ok, thank you for the info.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jim42 said:


> Can a more mature(old) bachelor live on usd1800.00 p/m? Light drinker, smoker and gambler. Thanks


May I ask why Rota? (I live not too far away, inland a bit).

Military aircraft flying over your head all day long isn't everyone's cup of cafe con leche. Nice beaches though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim42 said:


> Ok, thank you for the info.


actually as a US citizen you would need private health cover, so that would have to be taken into account


----------

